# Summit RC Raceway--Friday Night Drift



## otto_3478s (May 18, 2004)

About 2 weeks ago I tried the Yokomo drift tires with the solid plastic ring in the middle and rubber on the outside edges. With using these tires, the carpet wears alot less....so I wanted to see if there was any interest in "Drifting" on friday nights. I'm not to sure on the points system and all that but it will be most likely based on the full scale stuff. Drop a comment here to show your support :thumbsup: 

Austin


----------



## redbaron (Apr 19, 2002)

http://www.sflrcdrift.com/videos/warricktrailer.wmv


----------



## redbaron (Apr 19, 2002)

http://216.227.214.60/videos/stage_d_rc_drifting_a.wmv


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

otto_3478s said:


> About 2 weeks ago I tried the Yokomo drift tires with the solid plastic ring in the middle and rubber on the outside edges. With using these tires, the carpet wears alot less....so I wanted to see if there was any interest in "Drifting" on friday nights. I'm not to sure on the points system and all that but it will be most likely based on the full scale stuff. Drop a comment here to show your support :thumbsup:
> 
> Austin


If there are hot Asian chicks there I’m all for it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## redbaron (Apr 19, 2002)

B-rad said:


> If there are hot Asian chicks there I’m all for it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Now that's my kind of racin!


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

lol then go to nopi nationals!


----------



## otto_3478s (May 18, 2004)

Im going to talk to Dale more on Thursday about the whole drift thing and then we can go from there


----------



## otto_3478s (May 18, 2004)

Here are the following rules and regulations for the Friday night drift sessions....


----------



## otto_3478s (May 18, 2004)

This should be a good starting point. I will talk to Dale tommorrow about the rules and regulations and we should be good to go THIS FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## otto_3478s (May 18, 2004)

Well guys it looks like its a go for Friday....so if youd like to stop by feel free to. And if youd like to try it just throw on your tires some electrical tape and try it!!!!!! See everyone there on Friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Are you drifting with that 415? Shame on you. :tongue:


----------



## otto_3478s (May 18, 2004)

Nah man i got me a TC3.


----------

